# Your Wallet



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Thought this accessory thread might be fun: show us a picture of your wallet.
I'll start:


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

Nothing exotic here. It is stamped on the inside _Lillian Vernon, Buffalo Calf, Made in China. _

My wife got it for me, apparently it is very difficult to find a wallet without plastic bits and pieces inside.

I don't suppose Lillian Vernon is a known Trad mecca but the wallet has held up very well for quite a few years now.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Smathers & Branson. More Danish money inside than American.

front:









back:


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Made by a guy on SF. It's aging pretty nicely, and I look forward to it continuing. It's a bit darker than shown in the picture


----------



## Wisco (Dec 3, 2009)

Fun thread idea! I just got in from shoveling the nearly 6 inches of snow we received overnight... and it's still snowing. Nothing fashionable there; just function to get the job done.

I tend to carry a wallet in my inside left breast of a suit jacket and wanted something thinner that the traditional bi-fold wallet. I tried a single chamber wallet from Makr, similar to what Hookem has shown. It was slim, but I carry a drivers license, insurance card, work credit card, person credit card, bank debt card, some cash and work ID/security badge... and the single chamber was over stuffed.

So, I recently picked up a new wallet at Duluth Trading that is a 3 chamber wallet/magnetic money clip. It seems to be a good compromise for my pockets

Front side









Money clip side


----------



## MidWestTrad (Aug 14, 2010)

Current one, from Coach, about three years old:



Which replaced this one, another Coach, after 20+ years of service:


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Fossil. I don't remember when I bought it but it was at least 10 years ago.



















Cruiser


----------



## GentlemanGeorge (Dec 30, 2009)

Brama deerskin tri-fold. Thrifted it new some months back for $1:


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

This _is_ fun. Say what one will about the patina on a very fine pair of old shoes, there's nothing to compare with a few years of butt-polishing.


----------



## cecil47 (Oct 25, 2009)

BB card case


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Great thread! Keep it up guys until I can get back the hang of posting to photobucket. Thanks to previous help from Rambler I can take from there and I have a couple of pics I'd like to post


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

I used to carry a BB bi-fold brown pebbled wallet, until it really felt apart.

Now I have a card-holder style with a plastic see-thru slot for ez-acess for military ID.


----------



## chilton (Jul 16, 2008)

Filson with S&B


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Here's my cheap $20.00 wallet that I bought at the Puyallup fair a few years ago:









As you can see, I need to replace my wallet soon...









Wallet I plan to replace it with: 
Also, this:


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

Wisco said:


> Fun thread idea! I just got in from shoveling the nearly 6 inches of snow we received overnight... and it's still snowing. Nothing fashionable there; just function to get the job done.
> 
> I tend to carry a wallet in my inside left breast of a suit jacket and wanted something thinner that the traditional bi-fold wallet. I tried a single chamber wallet from Makr, similar to what Hookem has shown. It was slim, but I carry a drivers license, insurance card, work credit card, person credit card, bank debt card, some cash and work ID/security badge... and the single chamber was over stuffed.
> 
> ...


Wisco, I imagine the answer is no, but I thought magnets and credit cards didn't like each other. No problems with the magnetic stripe?


----------



## ds23pallas (Aug 22, 2006)

In 1978 my father visited the Porsche factory in Stuttgart, Germany to pick up a 928. Along with really cool fitted luggage (I still have one piece of the set) he also came back with this buttery-soft discretely logo-ed billfold and many years later passed it on to me:


----------



## Wisco (Dec 3, 2009)

Charles Saturn said:


> Wisco, I imagine the answer is no, but I thought magnets and credit cards didn't like each other. No problems with the magnetic stripe?


I did think about that, but no problems so far... enough leather between the two sides? Time will tell I guess.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

My camera seems to be down for the count. 

HK has a super-convenient stored value card system that you use for all public transport, vending machines, convenience stores, grocery stores, fast food restaurants etc. Almost completely eliminates the small change problem. If only taxis would accept. I carry that with some security door cards and a few bills in my front pants pocket in a tan ostrich, card wallet/money clip, Made in USA by Russell Moccasin. In my back pocket, I carry the rest of my money, cards etc. in a black crocodile (probably caiman, really) billfold, Made in USA by Trafalgar.


----------



## ejm827 (Feb 15, 2007)

Very nice, Wisco. I would post a picture of my Ben Sherman (a gift from my 12 year old son, who thought the Union Jack in the fold was cool), but 2 things conspire against. I can not lift my arms high enough to take the wallet out of my pocket after shoveling the 40+ inches of snow we received. And, I am still struggling with using photobucket.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

ejm827 said:


> Very nice, Wisco. I would post a picture of my Ben Sherman (a gift from my 12 year old son, who thought the Union Jack in the fold was cool), but 2 things conspire against. I can not lift my arms high enough to take the wallet out of my pocket after shoveling the 40+ inches of snow we received. And, I am still struggling with using photobucket.


Just use TinyPic to upload your photos.


----------



## Wisco (Dec 3, 2009)

ejm827 said:


> Very nice, Wisco. I would post a picture of my Ben Sherman (a gift from my 12 year old son, who thought the Union Jack in the fold was cool), but 2 things conspire against. I can not lift my arms high enough to take the wallet out of my pocket after shoveling the 40+ inches of snow we received. And, I am still struggling with using photobucket.


8hp Yard Man snow blower with a 26 inch blade. Something to consider. I finally bought one a few years ago after being defeated by 4 foot high snowplow piles of snow at the end of the driveway. We get snow, but I can't imagine the lake effect you guys have to live with!


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

I have a brown leather tri-fold that I picked up a couple of weeks ago at Off 5th for $6. No Union Jack though.


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

ZachGranstrom said:


> Wallet I plan to replace it with:


Thanks for posting that. I'm in the market and that's an interesting design.


----------



## a pine tree (Jun 20, 2010)

Mississippi Mud said:


> Thanks for posting that. I'm in the market and that's an interesting design.


It also has a fantastic warranty, 100 years! A lot of good looking stuff on the site, too.


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

Not as nifty or trad as you guys' awesome wallets, but here's mine:

AE in all #8 shell cordovan. Only about 10 months old, so nowhere near as old as most of these! The inside photo didn't turn out, but here's the outside:


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Handcrafted from the finest Guangdong Province polythene, in a very traditional style.


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

Great thread. No-name natural leather wallet from eBay - I think it might have been sent directly from India. After years of trying I gave up on trying to be a minimalist when it came to wallets, because I was forever forgetting to bring my Costco card or work ID, so I went filing-cabinet style: 15 card slots. I use a money clip on the regular occasions when this is too ungainly.


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

My wallet is worth more (both by cost and personal value) than any amount of money I have ever had in it. It is a shell cordovan wallet that I purchased from Horween. It is made by a craftsmen in Germany and I love it.


----------



## andcounting (Apr 7, 2009)

Found it at a thrift store. Pocket under the cash holds necessary cards which includes my frequent thrifter card.... seriously.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Mine is actually the photo insert from an inexpensive Dockers bi-fold wallet. I just use it to hold cards and try to keep it as slim as possible.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

And then there was the Rabbi who had a wallet made from....well, nevermind, you've probably heard it


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
LOL...and a bit of a buffing to shine it up, of course, and 'poof'; our Rabbi had a weekender bag at his disposal!  Yep, we've heard it.


----------



## DrMac (Jan 31, 2010)

I don't have a picture handy, but I use this All-Ett billfold. I finally went miminalist after years of sitting unevenly, and I'm super happy with it.


----------



## jjskywlker (Dec 9, 2009)

It will be mine soon.


----------

